# Convincing my parents to let me get rats ASAP?



## mastersplinter (Jun 21, 2013)

So I have been really crazy about getting rats for quite a while. I've done tons of research and watched tons of videos, and decided that rats seem like really amazing pets.
I started volunteering at an animal shelter, and by fate, they have a pair of two female rats named Nala and Mila, who happen to be sisters, that I just fell in love with.
Whenever I have cage cleaning duty, they come out and watch me while they chatter their teeth at me while I clean all the cages.
I still haven't gotten the okay from my parents to get rats, so all day and night every day I worry myself crazy over the possibility that Nala and Mila got adopted by someone else.
My mother really hates the idea, she especially hates their tails. I mean she's started to warm up to it a little bit, but not much. And I still have to talk to my dad.
How can I get them more positive about the idea of me having rats, as soon as possible? I'll honestly be pretty upset if I don't get to adopt these two.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

well your mom doesnt seem to completely hate them so there might be hope make her watch videos of cute or funny rats until she sees that theyre not all bad like this one here http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=90QBS5drkmA once your mom is on board she'll convert your dad with little effort lol


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

This may not be the brightest idea, but when I first got my rat, Molly, we kept her at my boyfriend's house because my parents were both against rats. Five to six months later I brought her to my house and said she was only going to stay until I raised the babies. My Mom soon warmed up to Molly and her babies, and Molly and her daughter Mimi ended up staying without me saying anything. I ended up postponing the weeks she was supposed to go back to my boyfriend's house and weeks turned into months until soon my parents figured out they weren't doing any harm so they stayed.

By the way, I have some really cute baby pictures of Molly and her litter of six if it helps out at all. I also have a few of baby Pastoolio when I brought him home.


----------



## mastersplinter (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you both for the ideas.
However, sneaking them home is not an option because my parents never got me a car. My dad drives me to and from the animal shelter, so trying to sneak rats past him during a half hour long car ride would be too risky for the rats.
And smuggling a cage into my house would be just a little bit impossible to do, bahaha.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I just got my first rats and I live with my boyfriend and his family. I didn't ask his mom I just went with better to ask forgiveness than permission. She turns out to be okay with rats though so my story doesn't really help plus you say that your dad drives you. Maybe take some videos or pictures of them?
Tell your mom how their tails aren't scaly or slimy. They are actually fuzzy. And really touching their tail is just like touching someone's finger except with peach fuzz on it.
Tell them how they are like dogs and are loyal and learn many tricks and can be litter box trained and are so much cheaper than any dog and way more fun.


----------



## kiracm (May 14, 2012)

Is there anyway you can introduce your parents to Nala and Mila at the shelter? Fall back on your research to help with your cause. But also be upfront with mom and dad about vet bills. They can be quite expensive and they may not want to foot the bill. I wish you luck either way it turns out.


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

When I wanted to get ferrets I had to convince my dad first, but it wasn't too hard because he really likes all animals. He just didn't want ferrets in particular. I wrote a four page long paper about caring for them and their personalities and such and the fact that I was interested enough to write a whole paper about them showed him that I was really dedicated to the idea.


----------



## mastersplinter (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks like I probably won't be getting Nala and Mila either way, there's kind of a family crisis right now which might last for about a month.
I sold some old computer parts today so I could go out and buy a cage (I was going to go to Petco and get the Rat Manor after asking my dad for rats), but my dad took the cash from me right away because I owe him money for something that happened. I won't have any cash until I can get a job, which won't be for a month because of the family crisis.
It's honestly pretty heartbreaking, I love those two..
Hopefully by some miracle they'll still be there in a month waiting for me. I really hope so.
Thank you all for the ideas though. This really kind of has me feeling down.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Could you talk to the rescue place where they are? If you volunteer there and can take them eventually and put in the care for them they might let you keep them there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

It took my daughter two years to convince me to let her have rats - I was really against it and didn't like the idea at all, but she had the money and paid for the rats and the cage herself. We've had them for 6 months now and I wouldn't be without them. So much better than hamsters. They don't bite, they snuggle up on your shoulder or in your jacket and are so happy to see you when you come downstairs in the morning. I fuss them more than my daughter does and wouldn't be without them now. Totally converted... so there is hope!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

This is simple, get your parents to actually meet the rats you want to get. Everyone has a preconception of what rats are and usually it isn't very pretty.

If you had never met a dog before and came across a German Shepherd for the very first time, what would you do? It's a huge animal with huge teeth, and its fast, strong and smart. Now lets say you have heard lots of stories about wolves and wild dogs killing children, what would your fear factor be now?

The actual nature of the German Shepherd doesn't come into play until you meet the dog. Whether he's friendly and playful and affectionate isn't something you are ever going to find out from a distance.

Until your parents actually meet a friendly and affectionate trained fancy rat... there's no way they are going to let you bring a "rat" into their home.

Borrow the rats for a meet and greet or bring your parents to the shelter and show them how well behaved and affectionate they are.


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 28, 2012)

When my daughter wanted to save two babies from a snake I gave in after her tears got the better of me. I was 1200 miles away on a trip for work and she wore me down. I did not like rats at all. I was totally creeped out by their tails and the males freaked me out even more. I swore I would have no part of their care or touch them. It did not take long for this to totally change. The reputation rats have is so un-deserved. Two years later they are my favorite animals. I've taken on the two girls that we originally took in and have added my own. I also help foster when I can and have re-homed a few on my own. If i can help a rat i will. I'd say the best bet is to be around them as see how great they really are. I could not imagine my days without my babies but two years ago I'd have thought you were crazy if you told me I'd fall in love with rats. Most people don't know enough true facts and being around rats will help clear that up. 

These are the babies she saved at about 3 weeks


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Try convicing your parents to let you foster them. Rescues always need more space, and it would help them out. Plus, since it is not a long term commintment, they may warm up to the idea. Eventually they will warm up to the rats, and may let you keep them. Probably would not work though....


----------



## mastersplinter (Jun 21, 2013)

Actually I have something that may work out. I'm going with my mom to PetSmart tomorrow to watch the family puppy's training class (he's an aggressive little thing, trade him in for a pair of rats! lol). After it I might introduce her to some of their rats, after taking a look at them. Hopefully they have some healthy, gentle rats that I can show her. I'm aware pet store rats are not the best, but it's my best bet at introducing her to some rats.
My mom refuses to go to the animal shelter for now, hopefully after meeting some actual rats she might be more willing to go to the shelter.
She's pretty prone to animal cuteness bahaha


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

I would sit them down and be as mature about it as possible, state why you would want them, what they mean to you, how you will fund taking care of them (dude they are bloody expensive if you look after them properly! vet bills in Australia cost more than a dog, i pay $90 just to have one seen by a vet. then spaying them- all five of my girls $900, respitory infections, tulmors, free roaming time, large cage, lots or time cleaning up after them so they don't get sick) yah, so just prove you have done your research and you are prepared. then tell them you want these girls before someone else gets them if there is something you could do (chores etc) that could speed up the time. my mum has a mental illness which makes her very stubborn. she hated rats. now she asks me to let them on her shoulder. they are bloody adorable, people are just naturally tainted towards them. also tell your folks how easily toilet trained and how many times they clean them selfs each day. that's a winner with my mum cause naturally she thought they were dirty.


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

also, show your mum a video on YouTube. "shocked mouse". I know it's a mouse but she won't know the difference. it's so amazingly cute. that's when I decided I would get a rat. also YouTube videos of rats doing tricks. pick one and show her that too. everyone loves smart cute animals on YouTube..


----------



## Kris (Apr 6, 2013)

In order to get my rat, I made a deal with my mom. for my birthday, I had the choice of either a rat or a belly button ring (even though it was my 21st birthday, I still ask for permission since I still live with her). My mom agreed to let me get a rat instead. basically, explain to your parents that rats are highly intelligent pets and that it would be a great investment. and I am more than sure if you talked to the shelter you were volunteering at would help if needed.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

mameur said:


> well your mom doesnt seem to completely hate them so there might be hope make her watch videos of cute or funny rats until she sees that theyre not all bad like this one here http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=90QBS5drkmA once your mom is on board she'll convert your dad with little effort lol


OHMAIGOODNESS they are soooo cute. What kind of rats are those they seem so differently shaped than All the little ones I've ever seen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

By chance, is it the Friends of Marblehead's Abandoned Animals? If so, we want the same rats!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My mum hated rat tails, which is why I could never have them as pets at home (hamsters were fine). Then I moved out, got rats, and she absolutely loves them! Constantly calling them her grandchildren and wanting to buy them things.I think you can win her over with cuteness. Maybe see if she can go and meet them and see how friendly they are and how much they like you?


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

TheRatPack8 said:


> OHMAIGOODNESS they are soooo cute. What kind of rats are those they seem so differently shaped than All the little ones I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


there babies


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I still live with my parents and it took me about three years of asking to get my two rats. Don't give up if you really want them. I have to agree that the birthdays work really well, as I got mine for my birthday last September. But considering how I don't know when your birthday is I guess that might not be valid.

Unfortunately a lot of people do have some pretty nasty stereotypes about rats, parents especially; my mother was always worried about their hygiene and I had to calmly explain to her how clean rats are and there was absolutely no reason to worry about any diseases. She didn't like their tails either (although I like them a lot, they feel like a peach) but I told her that she would never have to see them or play with them because they were my pets. Worried about smell, buy extra absorbent bedding and make sure to clean the cage thoroughly and often. Etc, the list goes on and on. Whereas it took five minutes of explanation for me to get all three of my lizards, my rats took me years. Now, my mom will call them cute and has had her mind definitely changed. She won't play with them but she'll pet them and definitely acknowledges that they are affectionate and intelligent. It's amazing what taking a chance for once can do.

Another fear parents might have is the fact that unfortunately a lot of kids are irresponsible about their pets and often the responsibility gets stuck on them. As you seem to be very determined and knowledgable about rats I doubt this would happen but you have to show it. Don't beg like crazy because this only makes it look more like you are making an impulse decision. The calmer you are and the longer you spend giving smart and reasonable facts about rats as pets and why you can take care of them, the more mature and responsible it makes you seem, like your interest is very ripe compared to being overly-excited one day and having it die down the day after which seems to happen with a lot of irresponsible pet owners. Show your mom videos, pictures, caresheets, write essays, help around the house, show her the rats at the store, do whatever you can to show her that you are responsible enough.


----------



## FidoPuppy (Aug 14, 2013)

My daughter came home from school one day and said "Hey MOM!!! Guess What??? I got the class Rat for Vacation!!!!" I was like "are you effing kidding me???" I did NOT want a rat. Even short term. I had hamsters
and gerbils and mice growing up. I really didnt want another rodent for those reasons. It took me about 2 seconds to fall in love with that rat and after we had to return her to the class room, we immediately went out and got a new rat. Its name was Dominic. Really sweet loving rat. Found out that her name was Dominique and she was a Brilliant Rat. We couldnt keep her caged. She knew how to get out and back in and lock her cage. Long story short... Rats have been a part of our family for about 20 years. Fido is my current Rat. And my first boy!! So different from all my girls. Rats are so much more social than other small rodents. And they are smart. They learn quickly.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, class rat???? I went to pick my daughter up from school with a rat on shoulder and got to meet the principal and the security staff for only setting foot on school property... Apparently small animals are now a real danger to children and the only rats a kid is likely to see in school are those that free range the hallways at night. If kids want a furry class pet, they will have to watch it on line. 

However we did a little meet and greet off school property with about 50 kids on the way home and my daughter is pretty popular among the other kids for having such cool pets.


----------

